
Direct Multipixel Imaging of an Exoplanet with a Solar Gravitational Lens - nickparker
https://www.nasa.gov/directorates/spacetech/niac/2020_Phase_I_Phase_II/Direct_Multipixel_Imaging_and_Spectroscopy_of_an_Exoplanet/
======
nickparker
H/t the excellent Orbital Index newsletter.

This is the third ever NIAC Phase III grant, which is $2M over two years to
transition the most promising advanced concepts to other parts of NASA.

The mission would fly a swarm of imaging satellites to 550 AU (11x Pluto's
maximum orbital radius) using solar sails and ultimately image an exoplanet
directly with a surface resolution of 25 km per pixel (!).

NIAC also funded a phase 2 grant for a new high performance solar sail which
could reach the imaging point in just 8.5 years.

